
Bitcoin's market value is now larger than Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley - mbgaxyz
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/13/bitcoin-market-cap-bigger-than-goldman-sachs-and-morgan-stanley.html
======
sova
As many bright minds have pointed out, this is like comparing an international
currency to some private company's internal GDP

